# Jalen Rose getting waived?



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Anyone here think that Jalen Rose would be a good pick-up for the min?

Bonzi situation here, no one has any money left and anyone carrying some of their MLE is avoiding the luxury tax threshold. Jalen Rose would basically be insurance for TMac. If TMac gets injured (*knock on wood*) we wont have scoring depth problems with Rose on the bench. We could sign him to a deal similar to Bonzi's, signing for dirt cheap and giving a player option the next year so he can boost credibility with a winning team and set himself up for a better contract (unlikely given his age).

We would have to cut a player like Scott Padgett though.

PG: Rafer Alston | Vassili Spanoulis | Luther Head
SG: Kirk Snyder | Bonzi Wells | Jalen Rose
SF: Tracy McGrady | Steve Novak | Jalen Rose
PF: Shane Battier | Juwan Howard | Chuck Hayes
CN: Yao Ming | Juwan Howard | Dikembe Mutombo

Bobby Sura and John Lucas III on IR.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Why are the Knicks so desperate to get rid of him? Jared Jeffries is out for six weeks.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

too many guards on their roster?


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

if he takes the min i think it is a + for us we can't anyone better then him later in the season....can we?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I really liked Jalen during his time with the Raptors, and think he's still got game left in him. Only thing is that he also needs to ball in his hands, needs to post up, and probably wouldn't work very well with our system.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

No thanks. He can't really run without ball. 
We need an upgrade of Howard and this team is perfect.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

TManiAC said:


> too many guards on their roster?


Q-Rich is the only one of those who can play SF. Knicks fans are saying Jalen arrived at training camp overweight and is the only guy not buying into Isiah's system.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

na im fine with the team as it is. jalen shoots too much and we dont need another shooter


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

I don't think it's a bad idea, though, if he's fit and willing to accept a small role. There may come a time in the playoffs when the Novaks and Heads, etc. are missing open shots, like in Game 7 vs the Mavs. We could use a steady offensive player then.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

lol, i just remembered that when jalen first came to toronto he was used as point guard. thugh he did average 13 and 5 i laugh at the sheer idea.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Hakeem said:


> Q-Rich is the only one of those who can play SF. Knicks fans are saying Jalen arrived at training camp overweight and is the only guy not buying into Isiah's system.


And Renaldo Balkman and Jared Jeffries and David Lee and Skita and....




Dean The Master said:


> No thanks. He can't really run without ball.
> We need an upgrade of Howard and this team is perfect.


Huh? Were talking about a minimum player here... like Scott Padgett money... why are you talking about running without the ball? Jalen Rose can SCORE and as a third string player he's very good at it.




chn353 said:


> na im fine with the team as it is. jalen shoots too much and we dont need another shooter


Try telling JVG that after having to cut Jacobsen because Sura doesnt want to retire.



darkballa said:


> lol, i just remembered that when jalen first came to toronto he was used as point guard. thugh he did average 13 and 5 i laugh at the sheer idea.


he wasnt bad as a point guard. hes pretty good at finding the open man and has solid basketball IQ. Maybe he and Juwan Howard will catch up on the fabulous times while on the bench but both is still solid for covering all spots from PG-Center coming off the bench.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

darkballa said:


> lol, i just remembered that when jalen first came to toronto he was used as point guard. thugh he did average 13 and 5 i laugh at the sheer idea.




He also played there for the Pacers.

He's a good ball handler, who can bring the ball up.

Loved him at Michigan but i fear his ego might be too big for the Rockets and might hurt team chemistry if he does come.


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

Ye i heard he has turned into a locker room cancer, since his good days at the Pacers.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

TManiAC said:


> Huh? Were talking about a minimum player here... like Scott Padgett money... why are you talking about running without the ball? Jalen Rose can SCORE and as a third string player he's very good at it.


Well, I don't want Rose to play a big role here. I think he would be turned out as Derek Anderson..., 
But win min and limited playing time, I guess it won't be too bad. 
I just don't like bringing in the old men if you know what I mean. I think we have enough experience on the team. 
anyway, don't we have 15 players already? 
Cut JLIII?


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Dean the Master said:


> Well, I don't want Rose to play a big role here. I think he would be turned out as Derek Anderson...,
> But win min and limited playing time, I guess it won't be too bad.
> I just don't like bringing in the old men if you know what I mean. I think we have enough experience on the team.
> anyway, don't we have 15 players already?
> Cut JLIII?


I would cut Padgett. Novak > Padgett.


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

TManiAC said:


> I would cut Padgett. Novak > Padgett.


Explain

How is it that a rookie that has only played in the pre-season against bench players is better than a veteran.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Being a veteran doesn't automatically make player good. That said, Novak has a far better stroke. As far as defense is concerned, Padgett might have the upper hand. Neither will play extended minutes, however.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Dream Hakeem said:


> Explain
> 
> How is it that a rookie that has only played in the pre-season against bench players is better than a veteran.


Tmac has already explained Novak shooting propensity.

Novak and Padgett play the same role at the same positions, we dont need a double when we have the opportunity to get a veteran that can play the PG-SF position for the minimum. I.E. Padgett is a waste of roster space.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

I'd be very interested in picking up Jalen Rose on the cheap. He's a very poor man's McGrady, in that he can handle the ball, pass it, score it, rebound and swing between the 1-3 positions. I'm all for as many athletic, versatile players as possible, assuming he wants to be in Houston and is willing to accept a bench role.

And even if he declines, he's a quote machine. He'll spice up the recaps.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

get rid of Novak and pick up Rose...lol.

There would be an outcry from every Rocket fan if that would have happened.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

CbobbyB said:


> get rid of Novak and pick up Rose...lol.
> 
> There would be an outcry from every Rocket fan if that would have happened.


There would be.

Get rid of Padgett and pick up Rose.


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

TManiAC said:


> Tmac has already explained Novak shooting propensity.
> 
> Novak and Padgett play the same role at the same positions, we dont need a double when we have the opportunity to get a veteran that can play the PG-SF position for the minimum. I.E. Padgett is a waste of roster space.


So if T-Mac said Ryan Bowen is the best player in the leauge

He is obiously right


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

tmac wouldnt say that


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

How do YOU know?

Are you T-Mac?
Are you T-Mac's wife?


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

yes i'm tmac


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Dream Hakeem said:


> How do YOU know?
> 
> Are you T-Mac?
> Are you T-Mac's wife?


Easy.

I posted alot of stuff on how much praise Novak has been getting from around the league for his dead-eye shooting. Link 

Personally, I really dont see anything Padgett does that Novak cant do and I know that Padgett cant run around like Novak has been in the preseason.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

TManiAC said:


> And Renaldo Balkman and Jared Jeffries and David Lee and Skita and....


Q-Rich is fragile and he has been playing like crap for the past year. Balkman should not be playing more than a few minutes per game at this point. I like David Lee a lot, but I don't think he's capable of playing big minutes at SF. They didn't sign Tskitishvili. I just don't think there was any reason to waive Rose, unless it was that he was so unfit or had such a bad attitude that he could not play at all. He looked all right when I watched him last season, and his numbers were decent.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

One step close as Jalen has been waived. LINK


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Two questions:

1. Does Scott Padgett fill the needs of our team better than Jalen would?
2. Can the Rockets play PG by committee?

If JVG is willing to play PG by committee, we could waive JL3 and sign Jalen to the minimum.

Personally with exception of a true PF we are set.


----------

